# Google tests voice calls in Gmail



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Google tests voice calls in Gmail.

*Google could be ready to turn Gmail into a communications hub by adding the ability to make phone calls from the Google Chat interface.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Eight Clever Ways to Take Advantage of Free Calling in Gmail.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The hidden cost of Google's free calls.

*Say bye-bye bills and hello to bandwidth caps*

-- Tom


----------

